# They done ****ed up this time



## SilverTaurus (Jun 30, 2017)

So uber drivers get a whopping 10 cents a minute for wait time now??? What happened to the almost buckna minute we were getting a few weeks ago?? After some drunk idiot decided to walk around the block and get in the WRONG uber car, I decided to take a LONG lunch break in front of a ***** shop down on 7th Street....while his wait time built up for about 45 minutes. I did the exact same thing a few weeks ago for about 30 minutes and got almost 30 bucks for nothing. Now $5.50 for 45 minutes of hard work. Well I guess the college kids get 2 minutes then they see my tail lights fade away. Uber must have gotten 90 percent of that wait time. Next time they get 109 percent of nothing


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I think you got lucky the first time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SilverTaurus said:


> So uber drivers get a whopping 10 cents a minute for wait time now??? What happened to the almost buckna minute we were getting a few weeks ago?? After some drunk idiot decided to walk around the block and get in the WRONG uber car, I decided to take a LONG lunch break in front of a ***** shop down on 7th Street....while his wait time built up for about 45 minutes. I did the exact same thing a few weeks ago for about 30 minutes and got almost 30 bucks for nothing. Now $5.50 for 45 minutes of hard work. Well I guess the college kids get 2 minutes then they see my tail lights fade away. Uber must have gotten 90 percent of that wait time. Next time they get 109 percent of nothing


 But Did you BUY anything ?


----------

